# AEP Grounds



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

Has anyone of you ever hunted down there, and got a turkey or deer?


----------



## NiceJigs08 (Apr 13, 2008)

My family and i have gotten a buch of deer there. Im the only one of us thats gotten a turkey there though. the deer hunting has been getting harder there over the years, but my brother has got a 10 pointer there with his bow that scored 156. there r lots o turkey there but we have just have been having trouble getting them


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Friend of mine got me a recreational use card there many years ago but I've never been there. He, on the other hand, goes there all the time and gets both deer and turkeys regularly during their seasons! Says you need to walk back aways from the crowds?!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

My boys just got 2 turkeys down there yesterday and neither were over 100 yards from the road. I have killed quite a few deer down there but they have been of the beaten path. I guess its all about scouting and how much time you have down there.


----------

